# Examples of using long words ... Please add your own ...



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]I enjoy vocalizing sequential[/FONT][FONT=&quot] loquaciousness[/FONT][FONT=&quot] however the sophistication of this conglomeration is intricate and delicate with Senior Forum penetrating the very fabric of our fragile conceptual awareness in the existential conceptual paradigm. Today we will consider the peculiar disadvantages inherent in pontificating at great length. The manifestation of the existential paradigm in this Forum is infinitesimally larger than the exponentially evolved humanistic peon; indeed this precept is fundamentally beyond the cognisance of any finite mind, leading inevitably to a complete lack of comprehension and incipient despair in the pedagogue. [/FONT]


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

The gargantuan infundibulum serpentined purposefully and insidiously towards the conglomeration of unstable installation infrastructures which facilitated our survivability on that extraterrestrial domain we had laboriously configured and magnificently interwoven and intertwined via our indefatigable dedication.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 20, 2018)

....


----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 51217....View attachment 51218


Way above my head for sure!!


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

The gargantuan infundibulum serpentined purposefully and insidiously towards the conglomeration of unstable installation infrastructures which facilitated our survivability on that extraterrestrial domain, we had laboriously configured and magnificently interwoven and intertwined via our indefatigable dedication

*Translation*

The extremely large funnel slowly approached the flimsy buildings of our installation.  These buildings, which we carefully designed, were very important for our survival on this alien planet.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2018)

Antidisestablishmentarianism.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Antidisestablishmentarianism.



Good show! I think I read once that it is the longest word in the English language.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

[h=1]Jabberwocky[/h]
BY LEWIS CARROLL

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 

      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 

All mimsy were the borogoves, 

      And the mome raths outgrabe. 



“Beware the Jabberwock, my son! 

      The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! 

Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun 

      The frumious Bandersnatch!” 



He took his vorpal sword in hand; 

      Long time the manxome foe he sought— 

So rested he by the Tumtum tree 

      And stood awhile in thought. 



And, as in uffish thought he stood, 

      The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame, 

Came whiffling through the tulgey wood, 

      And burbled as it came! 



One, two! One, two! And through and through 

      The vorpal blade went snicker-snack! 

He left it dead, and with its head 

      He went galumphing back. 



“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock? 

      Come to my arms, my beamish boy! 

O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!” 

      He chortled in his joy. 



’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 

      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 

All mimsy were the borogoves, 

      And the mome raths outgrabe.







Source: _The Random House Book of Poetry for Children_ (1983)


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2018)

*The longest word in any of the major English language dictionaries is pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis, a word that refers to a lung disease contracted from the inhalation of very fine silica particles, specifically from a volcano; medically, it is the same as silicosis.*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow, Pappy!


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> [h=1]Jabberwocky[/h]
> BY LEWIS CARROLL
> 
> ’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> ...



A bit off the track, but we used to sing an old hymn in church, "Tis Midnight and on Olive's Brow" and I realized you could sing the words of Jabberwocky to it.  So being the little heathen I was, I did.  Under my breath, of course, but unfortunately not under my breath enough to keep my mom from hearing me once.  Man, could that woman pinch! 

I'm still a heathen.  And my mother can still pinch.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


That's about it for me. I'll go sit down and shut up now.nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2018)

Is there a word that used all the letters of the alphabet???


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2018)

A  super callused  fragile  mystic  exposed to halitosis.

(This in answer to Seeker's word.)


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> A  super callused  fragile  mystic  exposed to halitosis.




[FONT=&quot]Gandhi had thick calluses on his feet, was frail & had bad breath. This made him a 'super calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis'.[/FONT]


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2018)

Oops.  I forgot the word  "hexed".  I said  "exposed"   (Duh)

Thanks  Seeker.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> *The longest word in any of the major English language dictionaries is pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis, a word that refers to a lung disease contracted from the inhalation of very fine silica particles, specifically from a volcano; medically, it is the same as silicosis.*



*Forty six letters! As a med student I would definitely choose the longer word in order to leave my fellow students and maybe the professor speechless. In fact, I might just throw it in out of nowhere and out of context just to observe the shocked reaction. I would specially stress the part where it says volcano just to exaggerate the seriousness. Would also always wear dark sunglasses when deploying it to add a certain mystery to the sound.Pronounce it extra slowly in a Romanian Dracula type accent trilling the letter R like the Irish and Spanish do.*


----------

